# Walgreens



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

the one by me doesn't sell pipes anymore. Now I need to find another place to get a corncob to try.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> the one by me doesn't sell pipes anymore. Now I need to find another place to get a corncob to try.


What about this big thing we are on right now?

I think it is called "The Internet". Al Gore invented it.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> What about this big thing we are on right now?
> 
> I think it is called "The Internet". Al Gore invented it.


I can't walk there today. I got plenty of time today. guess I search the goreweb


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Do you have any other pharmacies around?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I think Walgreen's is the only one. I've looking at the internet, some pretty cheap pipes out there. Since I'm starting I don't think I should buy that really nice looking one for $200. I'll look at the cheap cigarette shop up the road. u


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I think Walgreen's is the only one. I've looking at the internet, some pretty cheap pipes out there. Since I'm starting I don't think I should buy that really nice looking one for $200. I'll look at the cheap cigarette shop up the road. u


I get my plain cobs from Rite-Aid. Maybe there is one of those close by.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I'll look for rite aid


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The CVS here sells corn cobs right next to the premium cigar isle :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

no CVS or Rite-Aid here. Walgreen's used to sell them but recently stopped. CVS has premium cigars???


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

The world authority on corncob pipes.

http://www.corncobpipe.com/


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

cman78 said:


> The world authority on corncob pipes.
> 
> http://www.corncobpipe.com/


:tu thanks for the link


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Several of the local grocery stores here carry corncob pipes near their tobacco. (Of course, I am in North Carolina...) Our Wal-Mart has them too near the cigarettes... :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Several of the local grocery stores here carry corncob pipes near their tobacco. (Of course, I am in North Carolina...) Our Wal-Mart has them too near the cigarettes... :ss


hmm Wal-Mart? gotta look there.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

BigVito said:


> no CVS or Rite-Aid here. Walgreen's used to sell them but recently stopped. CVS has premium cigars???


No, but they do sell Macanudos


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> No, but they do sell Macanudos


as close to Cuban cigars as you can get :r


----------



## bigman (Aug 4, 2006)

Wal-Mart around here sells Dr Grabow, but Meijer sells Cob pipes.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Our big W sells the Grabows only as well. Good luck on the hunt for the local cob.


----------

